# Favourite Bracelet/Strap



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Here's the place for pics of your favourite bracelets or straps :yes:

This is just about my favourite.....





Citizen Endeavour. The bracelet is not too thick like some of my Tissots, no polished parts to scratch, deployant clasp :thumbsup:

Anyone got any nice bracelets or straps?

Cheers


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

I don't like bracelets in general but I do enjoy the ones with smaller "elements" such as beads of rice type bracelets and various other similar designs. I feel like they fall onto the wrist better since there's not just one large link per "level" but a few smaller ones. :yes: Had a nice and pretty rare vintage quartz Seiko once with a very comfortable bracelet...


----------



## Cyclops930 (Oct 20, 2017)

Hard to choose but if push came to shove it would be this one. Bought from Zepperlin craft. 24mm and about 4mm thick suits a Pam really well.










Sent from my LG-H440n using Tapatalk


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

This one as original on my Zenith dress chronograph.


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

AP bracelet takes some beating... after over a decade of steady use still virtually no play in it. Super comfortable, thin and fluid.


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

This is good. From a 70s Omega hummer.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Favourite bracelet, with exquisite carbon fibre inserts:



Favourite strap, black rubber stolen from my Nixon "The Unit" digital, now on the mighty "Davey Pee" but has been on quite a few others (and looks brilliant on all of them):



:notworthy:


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

evening , I would nominate this ,some of my other bracelets are as comfortable and arguably nicer but only when the PCL are mint and not marked ! :biggrin:

deano


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

The Seiko 'Frankenmonster' bracelet is quite unique with its waffle textured centre links...










...and the Citizen Ecozilla bracelet is a bit different, too...


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> The Seiko 'Frankenmonster' bracelet is quite unique with its waffle textured centre links...
> 
> 
> 
> ...and the Citizen Ecozilla bracelet is a bit different, too...


 Love the EcoZilla!!! Might have to get one.



RWP said:


> Here's the place for pics of your favourite bracelets or straps :yes:
> 
> This is just about my favourite.....
> 
> ...


 Think I may have to finally get me one of these.


----------

